# Seasoning Mythos burrs



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Had a kg of stale beans so ran them through my new Mythos but am still having trouble dialling in some rave signature beans. Should I buy some cheap supermarket beans to shoot through? If so how much?

Any tips on using the timer? Seems to need adjusting quite often, have the 1st button set up for short burst just to top up when required.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A kg is probably not enough... But how much would be guessing 5kg min poss more but really am guessing to be honest.

Re timer adjustments usnit delivering different weights for the same bean? Is it being rum with more or less the same amount in the hopper each time?

I'm suee Charlie will give you some detailed advice re mythos. Yours was brand new out the box correct ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walter, it will probably take 10 to 15 kilos before the burrs settle down. I would ring a few roasters and see if they have any stale stuff lying around. Until the burrs are seasoned, you will get mixed results I am afraid, so forget the timer buttons at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you get any Walter I'll take another 20 kg........


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes it was a new mythos, I guess it's gonna take me a while then! I've just been playing around with different amounts of beans. I bought an areopress funnel to try out without the huge hopper, which held 100g or so and the timer was out after each 18g pull. Not tried it with any more than roughly 250g in the hopper though.

Every time I adjust the grind, the timer is way out. It was a birthday gift from the wife(she took a while persuading I needed such an expensive beast of a grinder mind) so I haven't had that much chance to play around as yet even though It was last month when I bought it off Callum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep as you go coarse or fine the amount it delivers ( weight. )will change and therefore the time Need changing to reflect this .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walter, forget about trying to match the timer to the weight at this point of time. Until the burrs settle, the best you can do is to have a bit of weight in the hopper and (Icannot remember now) but if possible, can you dose by eye with a continual grind. Once the burrs are settled it will all fall into place mate. Right now, concentrate on getting the grind right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep agree on above run it in barista mode where you can adjust it on the fly and dose by eye


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I only ever run mine in Barista mode, Callum had zeroed the burrs before I got it and I seem to be grinding between 5 and 6 on the dial beans depending( I don't know how that compares with your experiences Martin and David?) and time is anywhere from 3.2 to 38 seconds for a 20g dose so far again beans depending, I'm just running it with beans in and the large hopper whilst I try to find the cheapest place to get the shorter Mythos One hoppers from for a possible group buy.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheers, yeh barista mode is what I've been using and topping up using a short burst on 1st button. Pretty clumpy grind at the moment too.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I only ever run mine in Barista mode, Callum had zeroed the burrs before I got it and I seem to be grinding between 5 and 6 on the dial beans depending( I don't know how that compares with your experiences Martin and David?) and time is anywhere from 3.2 to 38 seconds for a 20g dose so far again beans depending, I'm just running it with beans in and the large hopper whilst I try to find the cheapest place to get the shorter Mythos One hoppers from for a possible group buy.


Mine is currently needing 4.6 for just under 18g rave signature. I would definitely be interested in the shorter hopper Charlie.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Clumpyness is all relative to gored setting , type of bean , static ,. Is It clumpy compared to your previous grinder ( dosered ? ).

Those short hoppers are nuts prices for what they are , good luck getting them at a reasonable cost Charlie .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Clumpyness is all relative to gored setting , type of bean , static ,. Is It clumpy compared to your previous grinder ( dosered ? ).
> 
> Those short hoppers are nuts prices for what they are , good luck getting them at a reasonable cost Charlie .


Still early days but it is with these beans. Didn't notice any clumpiness with the mocha java kg I ran through the other day.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If it helps - I use an aeropress funnel on top of a cut down kitchen roll tube. It's cut down so the top of the Aeropress funnel is flush with the top of the machine. It holds over 150g of beans when full. I have a friend who is making me a brushed aluminium top to match the grinder - I'll post up pics when done. If it looks any good I might approach him to produce more for forum members if there is any interest.

My timer is set to around 3.8 seconds in barista mode with my current beans (Deer Green Goosedubs) to get a very consistent 18g (+/- .25). No clumps (but occasional spraying when the hopper needs topping up - so no single dosing).

Sounds like you may need quite a bit more through your machine to start seeing the consistency we're all enjoying. It'll be worth it!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Clumpyness is all relative to gored setting , type of bean , static ,. Is It clumpy compared to your previous grinder ( dosered ? ).
> 
> Those short hoppers are nuts prices for what they are , good luck getting them at a reasonable cost Charlie .


Got my wholesale supplier who the group buy stuff comes from on the job and they do stock both NS & Eureka parts so if they can supply should be a lot cheaper than BB.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it possible to single dosing with the Mythos? I mean. Can you get the same shot quality when you single dosing compared with a shot done with a full hopper?

How much is the retention? Do you need to purge the burr chamber after a shot if you want to use another bean?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't tried single dosing with it yet but even when running with beans in the hopper retention is only about 1g.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Single dosing is possible retention about a gram. Tamp marginally heavier and the shot was excellent. 0.1 second purge is enough but I usually keep the hopper at around 150-250g and that purge is reserved incase it's been 24hrs between shots. That's my experience anyway hope it was helpful


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.



CoffeeJohnny said:


> Single dosing is possible retention about a gram. Tamp marginally heavier and the shot was excellent. 0.1 second purge is enough but I usually keep the hopper at around 150-250g and that purge is reserved incase it's been 24hrs between shots. That's my experience anyway hope it was helpful


Tamp heavier? So probably you would need to change the grind setting to archieve the same pour speed between single dosing and hopper dosing. Mmm.. this kind of behaviors usually affects the shot quality (single dosing) because it changes the particle size distribution. That's what happens me with the K10F. What TDS can reach this grinder? Anyone have done measures?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you single dose a k10 f then viernes ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do anY entrants into the WBC single dose? No, I thought not! No doubt someone will prove me wrong! If Carlsberg did coffee, they would probably single dose!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Nope. It's necessary to have a column of beans to get proper extractions with this grinder IMO.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Do anY entrants into the WBC single dose? No, I thought not! No doubt someone will prove me wrong! If Carlsberg did coffee, they would probably single dose!


Perger did with his ek , to be roar though thats not a classic on demand grinder .....

Pete Licata ( winner ) didn't with the k30 .......

This year John Gordon pre ground


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But did Gordon single dose his pre ground? These are the facts we need to know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But did Gordon single dose his pre ground? These are the facts we need to know


Probably , there are only so many shots in a bag of Taylors......


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This year John Gordon pre ground


In the first round at Brum he single dosed during the routine. His 'pre grinding' in the finals was done in the 15min set-up period unless I'm mistaken


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> But did Gordon single dose his pre ground? These are the facts we need to know


They were ground on the EK43 , yes single dosed. You dont lose points for grinding in the prep time apparently


----------

